# Oxtails and Pigs Feet



## mike594 (Dec 7, 2010)

I found oxtails and pigs feet on sale this morning at my local meat store. I 
have only been feeding raw 14 days now. Is this OK to give as a rec. chew? or is it consider a meal. If I can give as a rec. Chew, how long should the oxtail be? or should I just put in the freezer for the future. The whole tail ways 3.12 lbs. and it is about 27 inches. The pigs feet weight .86 oz for both. My dog weights 50 to 53 lbs. Male boxer.
Thanks Mike


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

I've never fed oxtails but I've heard you shouldn't cut them up into individual bite size things as they are too easily swallowed whole. They should be fine still connected into a long "tail". 

IMO pigs feet are chew toys.


----------



## mike594 (Dec 7, 2010)

*Oxtail*

Is the oxtail considered a meal or a snack. It appears to have quiet a bit of meat on it. I have not fed red meat yet.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

we fed piggy feet in the beginning....it was a little fat heavy....i'd suggest waiting until they are more used to eating raw for both oxtails and piggy feet...especially since you're still in the chicken phase, if i'm not mistaken.....

chicken feet, on the other hand, make for a dandy snack..


----------



## mike594 (Dec 7, 2010)

*thanks*

Thats what I thought but I got them cheep. I had to buy. Going in the freezer.
Thanks Mike


----------



## jjcj (Nov 26, 2010)

My guys love pigs feet but unfortunatly i think Casey smells after pork so i will stick with Chicken and beef for now for him. Get rid of the odour again and then try something different.
Mandy gets chicken turkey and beef


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

I have never fed ox tail, but I think they are pretty fatty and rich so you should definitely wait :smile:


----------



## sassymaxmom (Dec 7, 2008)

Max chewed and chewed on pig feet and didn't seem to get anywhere then had weird soft bony poop probably due to no meat and loads of cartilage and such. He gives them a paws down. Too bad, I could get a box for $.39 a pound. Going to respect his preference as they aren't vital to the diet.

I did give him cut up ox tail. The bones seem to have a thick layer of cartilage which is super fun to gnaw on. He ended up swallowing the bone, bad dog, with no problem though. He gives them a big paws up. I would love to feed whole oxtail and wouldn't pay much for cut up ones.

Good stuff to try later.


----------



## Animal Quackers (Jul 10, 2010)

I am with Sassy on the pork feet. And I have never tried oxtails because I have heard the horror stories.

On the other hand, my two Boxers love pork TAILS, and CHICKEN feet! YUM YUM!!


----------

